
Isobuild – Interactive isometric design tool - gracietallis
https://isoflat.com/explore-isobuild
======
airstrike
I'm sorry but using the editor did not really allow me to do any of the things
advertised on the front page... It was just a very basic 2D editor, it
seemed...

~~~
enumjorge
Same. If this app does indeed make iso drawings easier whatever tools it has
for that should be a lot more prominent in the UI.

~~~
xtiansimon
I went looking for isometric transform tools. I started with a basic shape
looking to snap it into an isometric grid; however, basic shapes are 2d to the
frame. The only isometrics were pre-fabs.

Ok.

------
choxi
This could really use a demo video. I like the concept but when I jumped into
the editor it seemed like a generic design tool. I kind of expected it to jump
straight into a 3D perspective.

------
r2222
Having the word isometric plastered everywhere, I was expecting an isometric
grid at the least and snapping to said grid.

------
illumanaughty
It seems these elements would be easier to use in illustrator. This doesn't
seem to provide any iso grid snapping? Based on the homepage I assumed it
would allow me to draw isometric things, but really it just lets me place pre-
drawn assets using a primitive 2d editor.

------
pmjoyce
I've used Hexels for isometric tinkering in the past. It's pretty intuitive
and it excels at grid based digital art in my experience. No affiliation.

[https://marmoset.co/hexels/](https://marmoset.co/hexels/)

------
speps
Make it an Illustrator plugin instead and you could have a good source of
revenue there.

------
23andwalnut
This is awesome. I don't have any experience with other isometric design
tools, but this one is intuitive and easy to use. A demo video would be cool
as one comment suggested.

